
Ask HN: Good resources for Resilient Architectures? - waterishail
Anybody have good websites or book for resilient application architectures?
======
twunde
If you're a developer, you're really looking to build idempotent and self-
healing services/applications as much as possible (especially anything that's
being run by a queue/job scheduler/crontab). One thing that will make this
happen faster is if developers are on-call and have to fix things.

------
merrua
People like the book 'Site Reliability Engineering: How Google Runs Production
Systems'. You could take a look at Netflix's info and tools. They break their
system themselves to ensure it recovers well. It would help if you indicated
which meaning of resilient you use?

------
Avalaxy
I think Udi Dahan's course Advanced Distributed Systems Design is by far the
best and most extensive resource on this topic. It costs money though. Perhaps
you can find the videos somewhere.

